# Tingle's Kidding Thread!  *Kids finally named!*



## jmsim93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, we are about a week away from Tingle's due date so I thought I would get a thread going.  Tingle is a year old mini-lamancha.  She is a first freshener so I hope everything goes smoothly!  Her udder is developing quite nicely, I think.  We did a delivery cut on her today to get her tidied up...here she is:

This is her last week...







This is today after her delivery cut...






And one top shot...






Her due date is Jan. 22nd.  What do ya'll think???  Does she look on schedule?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

That's so great, my birthday is on the 26th. That's the best birthday gift you could give me, a baby goat born on my birthday.  Well hope all goes well. She is sure pretty. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 14, 2012)

Wishing Tingle all the luck with her first.   

K


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does it mean anything when a doe starts contracting her hoo hoo???  It's like she is doing kegel exercises over and over.  No other activity or signs, just kegels?  I know she isn't in labor but just wondering if that means something?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

I wouldn't know, but I hope that it means she is getting closer!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 16, 2012)

Ummm 
Im sure it means something...


She sure is a pretty little doe!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 16, 2012)

She is a cutie. Love the minis. 
 My only bred doe isn't due until march...so I'm diggin the kid'n threads


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

I love her markings


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 16, 2012)

She is a cutie...I wish she was as friendly as she was pretty!  I just got her about a week and a half ago.  I spend time with her every day trying to warm her up but she just isn't the cuddle type.  I worry about how she will feel about me "helping" her out during the delivery.  Now, when my Nigerian, Mary Jane, kids... I am going to go OVER THE MOON!  She is my BABY!!!  She is not very pretty but she has PERSONALITY!  She will cuddle in my lap and acts like a bottle baby even though she wasn't.  Looks like I will be cutting my teeth on Tingle's delivery.  I hope all goes well.  Not sure she will let me milk her, either, but I'm going to try.

Just checked on her and let the other goats out of the enclosure so she could have some alone time.  She will go eat and lay down when they are gone.  It's like she can finally relax.  I feel sorry for her.  If she wasn't so heavy bred, I would let nature take its course and let them fight it out but for her safety and the babies, I have to separate them at night.  During the day they are in the 65' square enclosure and have room to run and play around.  She stays away from them 99% of the time.  :-(  I wonder how soon after she delivers I should integrate them with the other two? 

She is still doing her kegels and is stretching alot...I hope this is all preparation for Sunday! (If she delivers on her due date)


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> She is a cutie...I wish she was as friendly as she was pretty!  I just got her about a week and a half ago.  I spend time with her every day trying to warm her up but she just isn't the cuddle type.  I worry about how she will feel about me "helping" her out during the delivery.  Now, when my Nigerian, Mary Jane, kids... I am going to go OVER THE MOON!  She is my BABY!!!  She is not very pretty but she has PERSONALITY!  She will cuddle in my lap and acts like a bottle baby even though she wasn't.  Looks like I will be cutting my teeth on Tingle's delivery.  I hope all goes well.  Not sure she will let me milk her, either, but I'm going to try.
> 
> Just checked on her and let the other goats out of the enclosure so she could have some alone time.  She will go eat and lay down when they are gone.  It's like she can finally relax.  I feel sorry for her.  If she wasn't so heavy bred, I would let nature take its course and let them fight it out but for her safety and the babies, I have to separate them at night.  During the day they are in the 65' square enclosure and have room to run and play around.  She stays away from them 99% of the time.  :-(  I wonder how soon after she delivers I should integrate them with the other two?
> 
> She is still doing her kegels and is stretching alot...I hope this is all preparation for Sunday! (If she delivers on her due date)


Raisins worked for me. I get kissed from the same does that used to run to get away from me I got them on the 1st of Jan


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with autumnprairie.  Raisins, carrot pieces and bananas go a long way towards making friends.  Take it slow, but you can make friends with her.  When it comes down to delivering her, as long as you are in the pen with her, she will come to a point where she is pretty helpless to stop you from helping her in the heat of delivery and will pretty well cooperate with whatever you are doing if you are gentle with her.  

As for milking,  get her used to the milk stand now.  Feed her there daily with a handful of grain.   And brush her and even massage her while she is up there.  Gently massage her "udder" with a warm cloth so she gets used to being touched.  That will go a long way towards easing the milking process.  She will kick and fuss at first, but she will gradually get used to it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I agree with autumnprairie.  Raisins, carrot pieces and bananas go a long way towards making friends.  Take it slow, but you can make friends with her.  When it comes down to delivering her, as long as you are in the pen with her, she will come to a point where she is pretty helpless to stop you from helping her in the heat of delivery and will pretty well cooperate with whatever you are doing if you are gentle with her.
> 
> As for milking,  get her used to the milk stand now.  Feed her there daily with a handful of grain.   And brush her and even massage her while she is up there.  Gently massage her "udder" with a warm cloth so she gets used to being touched.  That will go a long way towards easing the milking process.  She will kick and fuss at first, but she will gradually get used to it.


I still need to build my stand hopefully this weekend. 

I meant to say earlier GOOD LUCK she should come around in no time


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, Tingle's udder is definitely getting bigger!  I noticed the obvious change this morning.  I have a feeling she is going to kid on Monday the 23rd since that is the day I have out of state company coming in and will have a house full of people to feed and look after!!!  (doe code and all...)  Tomorrow I will post pictures of her udder if the weather is nice.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Well, Tingle's udder is definitely getting bigger!  I noticed the obvious change this morning.  I have a feeling she is going to kid on Monday the 23rd since that is the day I have out of state company coming in and will have a house full of people to feed and look after!!!  (doe code and all...)  Tomorrow I will post pictures of her udder if the weather is nice.


 Nice weather, nice weather.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, here are the photos!  Tingle is growing everyday!  Look at what difference 5 days have made in her udder...



Saturday...







Today...









I'm hoping she will kid this weekend but who knows...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting new pictures. What a great idea, showing the difference.  Come on babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

very nice,  

wanted to say several of our does are not tame and not used to being handled, it is kind of amazing how tame some of them will get after their first babies.  But I will have to say, she may not need any help deliverying and you may be better off to just stand back and give her personal space, then once the babies are born, start spending lots of time with them and with her.  If she does need help, often times they are pretty willing to let you come up to them, But I would move her into a small space(4x6) or so. that way it is easier to handle her. Remember once the baby is born, to give her time to smell and lick it. If you snatch it up right away from her, it may confuss her. I would leave it on the ground right next to her, and if you must, just wipe off the head a little. ofcourse if it isn't breathing, then you will have to pick it up by the back legs, wiping off the head and nose and trying to get the mucus out.  

Unless you were just planning on bottle feeding the kids, then it wouldn't matter as much.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> very nice,
> 
> wanted to say several of our does are not tame and not used to being handled, it is kind of amazing how tame some of them will get after their first babies.  But I will have to say, she may not need any help deliverying and you may be better off to just stand back and give her personal space, then once the babies are born, start spending lots of time with them and with her.  If she does need help, often times they are pretty willing to let you come up to them, But I would move her into a small space(4x6) or so. that way it is easier to handle her. Remember once the baby is born, to give her time to smell and lick it. If you snatch it up right away from her, it may confuss her. I would leave it on the ground right next to her, and if you must, just wipe off the head a little. ofcourse if it isn't breathing, then you will have to pick it up by the back legs, wiping off the head and nose and trying to get the mucus out.
> 
> Unless you were just planning on bottle feeding the kids, then it wouldn't matter as much.


Great advise...thank you!  I originally planned not to get too involved when I first got them; but after stalking all of these threads I see all of the problems that can happen.  I am getting more nervous realizing now that the breeder bred her early (she isn't even a year yet) and she is a FF.  I hope she doesn't have a single!  Now I am very aware that I may need to assist if she starts to have problems.  I'm praying things will go smoothly but trying to be prepared if they don't.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

I MISSED IT!!!! I cannot believe it!  I got in my car to pick my kids up from school and as I drove by the goat pen I saw a kid!!!  I jumped out and she was cleaning a little brown doe!  The little white buckling was already up nursing.  I cannot believe it!  hahahaha!  and I was worried????  She didn't need me at all.  I feel cheated, though!!!!    I wanted to be there!  I will post pics, soon...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!!  I got a boy and a girl today too


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 18, 2012)

showing posts to Elsie.  Congrats on the babies.  sorry u missed it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

:bun  Happy to hear that all went well. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll take mising it over a hard delivery any day.  Congrats.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I'll take mising it over a hard delivery any day.  Congrats.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here they are!!!  I still can't believe it.  

They are about 30 minutes on the ground here...






Here are more pictures...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150261081224937.385528.523944936&type=1&l=ab8a2cbe33


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2012)

They are adorable.  I love those little faces.  How is she doing with you getting near them?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

WONDERFUL!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> They are adorable.  I love those little faces.  How is she doing with you getting near them?


I cannot believe how sweet she is being!!!  You would never know that she wouldn't have anything to do with me these past 2 weeks.  The only time she got stressed was when I moved her and the babies to the kidding stall.  She calmed down pretty quickly, though.  I had to help them nurse and she had no problem with me touching her udder or the babies.  I hope she stays that sweet!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

How would you describe the doe's coloring?  Red, brown, tan???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 18, 2012)

They are adorable. Too cute! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 18, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 18, 2012)

Those babies are sooooooo cute!Congrats!!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 19, 2012)

How long should kids stay on the nipple?  Late last night and early this morning I would watch them nurse but they would never suck for long.  They would wander around sniffing at stuff.  They are peeing and pooping fine, but don't seem to stay on more than 10 seconds at a time.  Should I be doing something?  I keep putting them under there to remind them what they are supposed to do.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new kids glad momma and babies are fine


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> How long should kids stay on the nipple?  Late last night and early this morning I would watch them nurse but they would never suck for long.  They would wander around sniffing at stuff.  They are peeing and pooping fine, but don't seem to stay on more than 10 seconds at a time.  Should I be doing something?  I keep putting them under there to remind them what they are supposed to do.


that is normal,  You can tell they aren't getting enough milk if they start seeming lethargic or if they are constantly bugging mom for milk, and bumping at her udder. If they nurse for a few seconds and then wonder off to play or lay down, they are happy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

Moving Kids:

right after the kids are born and you need to move them. You should just keep them low to the ground and move them a few feet, then set them down, have her sniff them, and then do it again and again, until you get to the pen.  Sometimes if you move them a little to far, she will panic and run back to the place that she had them, and then you have to start all over. Once the babies are picked up and in your arms, it confusses a doe and they can't find their babies. Low to the ground is the way to go. And move the group at the same time. so if there is 3 or 4, you would move two a few feet away, then go back and get the others and move them to the other two, and keep going this way all the way to the kidding pen.   Every know and then I will get a dumb one and have to just move the kids to the pen and then catch and drag the doe into the pen.  But most the time that method works.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Moving Kids:
> 
> right after the kids are born and you need to move them. You should just keep them low to the ground and move them a few feet, then set them down, have her sniff them, and then do it again and again, until you get to the pen.  Sometimes if you move them a little to far, she will panic and run back to the place that she had them, and then you have to start all over. Once the babies are picked up and in your arms, it confusses a doe and they can't find their babies. Low to the ground is the way to go. And move the group at the same time. so if there is 3 or 4, you would move two a few feet away, then go back and get the others and move them to the other two, and keep going this way all the way to the kidding pen.   Every know and then I will get a dumb one and have to just move the kids to the pen and then catch and drag the doe into the pen.  But most the time that method works.


Thanks!  I always have difficulty with moving kids.  I will try this next time.


Tingle's babies are the cutest!   They look like they are smiling.   I want one!!!!!  

A few seconds on the nipple is normal.  They can suck a lot out in those few seconds and they like to "snack"  all day.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay...that makes me feel better.  I am miserable because I am at work today and cannot check on them.  My husband is self-employed and works from home, so I have him checking on them to make sure they nurse BUT IT SHOULD BE ME!!!!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd say she is a light tan...I'm not sure if there is a goat color term for it tho. They sure are cute! Congrats, sorry you missed it. I've missed every foaling, and all but one kidding. With someing that cute running around you get over it rather quick. Lol


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 20, 2012)

The kids are nursing all of the time but they never seem to stay on and drain the udder.  Is this going to cause her to get mastitis?  Is there something I could be doing or looking out for?


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> The kids are nursing all of the time but they never seem to stay on and drain the udder.  Is this going to cause her to get mastitis?  Is there something I could be doing or looking out for?


They normaly dont at this point. If it seems like the udder is very full you can milk a little out. Try both side to make sure the milk is flowing good...sometimes they will faver just one side.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I finally settled on Caesar and Sadie!  It took awhile but I'm happy with the names...

Caesar...


----------



## MommaBugg (Jan 24, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Well, I finally settled on Caesar and Sadie!  It took awhile but I'm happy with the names...
> 
> Caesar...
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3636_img_7673.jpg


This is too precious for words


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

adorable


----------



## MommaBugg (Jan 24, 2012)

Is that your new buckling Caesar on the pic of the week?


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 24, 2012)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> Is that your new buckling Caesar on the pic of the week?


Yes!  I wish I could have gotten a better picture of him with that on his head but he sure didn't like it!!!  LOL


----------

